# 55



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Where ya at Tom S. ??? You need this 55...RM

http://cgi.ebay.com/AFX-FACTORY-FLA...ms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1307|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Wow! It's listed at half-price! :freak:


----------



## 55 Chevy Nut (Jan 30, 2007)

Half price. WOW. My wife will be happy I got such a bargain. LOL Have fun! Greg:wave:


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

You know what? Someone may actually buy this car.


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

ALL'S I GOT TO SAY IS ;

THE DOPE.......YOU'RE ON IT!!!!!!

Later,
Keith


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Hahahahahahahah!


----------



## Coyote Red (May 26, 2009)

I wonder what ebay charges for something starting at $999? I know they have a promotion for the month of June with like 5 free listings or something like that, but that might just be ebay motors. Anyway, it looks like this was a few hours early to get that if applicable.

I don't get paying extra for a bad paint job.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Coyote Red said:


> I don't get paying extra for a bad paint job.


I got plenty of bad paint jobs I could sell, for a whole lot less!!! RM


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

I honestly dunno bubkus about shinola... but I do find it odd that this entire car exhibits a significant level of playwear ...but the "factory flawed" portion is in mint condition. 

Check it out! This thing has been rubbed, garged, and gerfed from every direction 'cept right around the siamese twinned stainless.  

Just sayin'


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Bill Hall said:


> I honestly dunno bubkus about shinola... but I do find it odd that this entire car exhibits a significant level of playwear ...but the "factory flawed" portion is in mint condition.
> 
> Check it out! This thing has been rubbed, garged, and gerfed from every direction 'cept right around the siamese twinned stainless.
> 
> Just sayin'



Definitely something to consider. Anyway, it won't be coming to my house.  rr


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

crazy man, crazy


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

"Now johnny, it's ok to play with this slotcar, but whatever you do, don't wipe out on the factory flaw side!!! This car will be worth a grand someday!!!!" OK pop!! Yeah right!!


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

a Litte ELO or a soak in pinsol over night will fix that over spray up in a right jiffy...lol


Dave


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

OK.Not that it means anything but this is my thoughts on this car.I wouldn't give him $9.99 for that car,and we all know my addiction to 55's.Thanks for sharing this carTom(I have more 55's than RandyHilltop)Stumpf


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

I just had to take another look......

The goofed spear paint does not match the molded spears in elevation or distance between the front line and the back line. 



The painted lines are too far apart in two directions.



I smell a rat...and I ain't talkin' 'bout no Cheby!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

yoo man, pass the crack pipe........geez


----------



## 55 Chevy Nut (Jan 30, 2007)

I bet he blames the economy for the lack of bids. LOL Have fun! Greg:wave:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

No bids!

Dang....she could have been mine!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Hey lets spray them again...Phsssssssssssssht ooops my bad*

Well now the guys that work at AW are thinking about respraying the Super IIIs like this to sell them for $26.00 each...haahhahaahahahahaha They will be realeased in a opening of the Secret AW vault in 10 or so years....oh boy I can't wait.

Bob...O.K. rip on me (AW lovers) but, I thought that was funny...zilla


----------

